
Google sharply limits Doubleclick ID use citing GDPR - LukaAl
https://adexchanger.com/platforms/google-sharply-limits-doubleclick-id-use-citing-gdpr/
======
archerovi
GDPR has become a pretext for all sorts of product moves that would have
happened anyway.

[http://blog.makethunder.com/doubleclick-id-alternatives-
doub...](http://blog.makethunder.com/doubleclick-id-alternatives-doubleclick-
campaign-manager-dcm-logs/)

